
The Apple netbook, and the return of Steve Jobs - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/66716/apple-netbook-and-return-steve-jobs
======
tptacek
I believe this article may be absolutely devoid of actual content.

------
_pius
How would a netbook differ from the MacBook Air? I guess what I mean to ask
is, what is it about the MacBook Air that disqualifies it from being
considered a netbook? Is it just the price?

~~~
masomenos
Air: 13" screen, GeForce 9400M, Core 2 Duo

netbook: 9-10" screen, integrated graphics, Atom processor

~~~
thwarted
What do we mean by "integrated graphics" here? That GeForce 9400M on the Air
isn't really upgradable; The Air's not one of those huge honkin' Alienware
laptops with the replaceable graphics cards.

From Apple's website:

 _With a new integrated graphics processor, MacBook Air changes the game and
just about everything you do with it._

------
roc
An Apple netbook makes little sense.

The desktop operating system would invite desktop apps onto hardware never
meant to run them. The experience would never match the expectations. And
frankly, people aren't using netbooks for the full features of desktop OSs, so
there's no benefit to shipping with one. Notebook makers used them only
because they didn't have a more appropriate alternative 2 years ago when these
things started coming together.

Similarly, Windows tablets never took off because they've been running
operating systems and applications on hardware that was never designed for
them. Is anyone surprised those bad experiences didn't turn people into
converts and evangelists?

It's for those same reasons I would not be surprised at all by an overgrown
iPod Touch. The expectations would be that it can do what a Touch does
--essentially, everything most people are using netbooks-- but with a bigger
screen. It would easily cross that low bar. And developers would climb over
one another to re-imagine their software in an app specifically designed for
the interface and the hardware driving it.

It wouldn't have the lodestone on it that windows tablets started with. To the
contrary, it would hit the market with considerable momentum due the success
of the App Store and iPod Touch.

------
hernan7
"not a dry eye in the house" ... man that was corny

------
rms
I think the new Newton is going to be Jobs's last hurrah.

